# So, My Friend Has Brought Russian Watches Back From Romania



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

And I'm quite worried!

You see, my friend hails from Romania and went home for Christmas.

Just before he went, we met for lunch and I was regailing him with stories of my vintage watch collection and the crazy prices people pay for some watches...

Problem is, he's gone and bought around 6 watches from his homeland for over Â£40 with the hope of making money on them.

This would be fine but he's told me he's broke so there's an added worry on my part 

I don't know what he's got but he's a complete amatuer when it comes to watches...I just hope he has an Omega or two...as I can't think of any really expensive Soviet watches


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh dear. 

Let's hope he managed to pick up a few of these...the Russian Slava copy of a 214 Accutron; I'll pay him lots of Â£Â£Â£ for one of these


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm seeing him tomorrow, if there's anything electric I'll let you know Hawk 

His only comment was that they're all "really old" - but that's very subjective

I'll probably end up buying the lot for a massively inflated price!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

This is interesting how come some watches are worth heaps and others nothing. I have just purchased some very old swiss mechanical watches from the states for under $5 which i will practice on (poor things) but they are beautiful in design and stood the test of time yet worth next to zero. Kinda sad.

Mark.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> I'm seeing him tomorrow, if there's anything electric I'll let you know Hawk
> 
> His only comment was that they're all "really old" - but that's very subjective
> 
> I'll probably end up buying the lot for a massively inflated price!


You may have to get your cheque book out Rob! 

You never know though,fingers crossed,he may have something interesting.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

bsa said:


> This is interesting how come some watches are worth heaps and others nothing. I have just purchased some very old swiss mechanical watches from the states for under $5 which i will practice on (poor things) but they are beautiful in design and stood the test of time yet worth next to zero. Kinda sad.
> 
> Mark.


Totally agree, some really nice vintage watches out there and their value doesn't seem to reflect their workmanship and quality , probably equally as good as some of the known brands but unfortunately the buying public dictate their value.

Mind you its good for us watch enthusiasts as we can get a nice piece of watch history for very little money :thumbsup:

cheers

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hope he's got something unusual, although a decent Amphibian would pull that amount of money back in almost by itself off the bay nowadays :yes:

I remember when :to_become_senile: you could get two Amphibians, a Poljot or three, a Raketa and a packet of crisps and still have change out of Â£40 - - - - :rofl2:









Some photos so's we can make derisory offers


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

mel said:


> Hope he's got something unusual, although a decent Amphibian would pull that amount of money back in almost by itself off the bay nowadays :yes:
> 
> I remember when :to_become_senile: you could get two Amphibians, a Poljot or three, a Raketa and a packet of crisps and still have change out of Â£40 - - - - :rofl2:
> 
> ...


It is terrible how the price of crisps have gone up and the packets have gotten smaller.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Haggis said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Hope he's got something unusual, although a decent Amphibian would pull that amount of money back in almost by itself off the bay nowadays :yes:
> ...


yup, an' mars bars were only 9p and they were BIGGER


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Problem is, he's gone and bought around 6 watches from his homeland for over Â£40 with the hope of making money on them.


Six watches for Â£40? Unless they are non-working then I'd be amazed if he can't at least break even on eBay.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I couldn't wait until tomorrow and went and got the watches today.

What do you all think?



















A Kpucmailil(?) 10 jewel pocket watch - keeping good time










Monhnr(?) pocket watch, the movement comes out front ways - keeps good time










Aretta 17 jewel de luxe - crown has fallen off...works and stops










Pobeda - not working










Alpina - working


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

levon2807 said:


> And I'm quite worried!
> 
> You see, my friend hails from Romania and went home for Christmas.
> 
> ...


So? Let him face the truth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

I think 40Â£ is 39.99Â£ more what he should have paid.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

chrisx74 said:


> I think 40Â£ is 39.99Â£ more what he should have paid.


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

cant see too much problem getting most if not all the money back on the 2 pocket watches alone.

if no bites from the forum then ebay 'em.

chances are they will go for more there anyway - although there would be ebay and paypal fees to cover (why i no longer use either).

unless i am missing something i doubt the others will fetch much tbh.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> cant see too much problem getting most if not all the money back on the 2 pocket watches alone.
> 
> if no bites from the forum then ebay 'em.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I think he'll be able to break even.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

There is probably money to be made bringing watches out but you need a discerning eye


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm on the same page as you guys.

I was thinking

Â£20-35 per pocket watch and maybe a tenner for the rest...

I've told him I'll be going with him next time!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's as much the poor condition as anything else - but the PW's may bring back the bacon. We were on hols in Bulgaria and saw some watches on a market stall, but as soon as I showed some interest, I'm bluddy certain the "foreigner" price structure came into play - but if he was from Rumania, that shouldn't have happened? I think he overpaid by about 70% for what he brought back, Â£12 to Â£15 would have been top whack for the lot


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess it's the same anywhere, if you deal with a dealer you're going to pay close to or more than full price.

I would have paid Â£2 a piece for the WW's and Â£10 a piece for the PW's...

He wasn't over the moon when I told him how much they're all worth but then he is a total amateur in both watches and antique/retro items so he shouldn't be too hard on himself. I reckon I'll buy the Molinja off him to ease the blow.

Although, I think I brightend his mood slightly when I gave him his Christmas present though - a G-Shock GW-002e


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> I guess it's the same anywhere, if you deal with a dealer you're going to pay close to or more than full price.
> 
> I would have paid Â£2 a piece for the WW's and Â£10 a piece for the PW's...
> 
> ...


I think it would be best if you go with him the next time 

He did get a good Christmas present though :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I used to buy loads from eastern Europe, working Russians for 50p to a Â£1, but this was before Ebay got there, everbody is cute now. Unless you are extraordinarily lucky then you can only make peanuts, it's not worth it.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Levon

You have a PM


----------

